# Car sub



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

Have kenwood excel on 595 head unit Phoenix gold 8.01 mono amp running older Zeus hifonics square 12 inch duel 2 ohm vc and most of the time I get a low hum from the sub I have tweaked the gain and bass to no end and the only thing that helps is if I smack the dash of the car it goes away momentarily I have redone the ground and replaced fuse al to no avail !!! What am I missing help


----------



## lashlee (Mar 31, 2014)

It could be from the amp, RCA's or the H/U. Since you stated there is a change in the hum when you smack the dash I would guess it's in the H/U or in the connection with the RCA's at the H/U. Depending on where you purchased your equipment, your familiarity of the local specialty store and how much you want to work at it will depend on where to go from here. I would look into trying another H/U (a Kenwood would be the easist swap since it might use the same harness) to see if the issues aren't starting at the head end.


----------



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

I really can't afford to replace the h/u but any thoughts will help I have a bro in law who dables so between both of us and this site maybe we can fix it thanks alan


----------



## lashlee (Mar 31, 2014)

I was thinking more along the lines of borrowing one from a shop to swap out to see if that fixes your issue. But replacing it would also work!


----------



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

Well took head unit out and I believe I had a loose RCA as I redid them
And problem solved thanks again


----------



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

bigalsaudio said:


> Well took head unit out and I believe I had a loose RCA as I redid them And problem solved thanks again


well it came back it's only when car is running and in gear Iam pretty sure it's a RCA cable so that's where Iam going


----------



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

Ok replaced cables that problem gone now engine noise I have a older radio shack filter does anyone think that will take care of the problem? Thanks alan


----------



## lashlee (Mar 31, 2014)

Engine noise is usually related to a loose ground, either in the radio or at the amp but it could also be at the battery. The radio shack filter may work, but it might also limit some of the signal. You could try it out but I would look into the source of the problem instead of using the radio shack filters as a band aid.


----------



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

Got ya Tom I no amp gnd are good radio gnd is factory so I think that's where I will start thanks


----------

